# Where are all the pictures!!



## moose7802

Hi guys, I know that there is a lot more PM's being refined by members of this forum than is being posted for us to marvel at. I myself love looking at what people do so please post some pictures. I hope this thread gets flooded with them and yes I'm calling you guys out, let's see what you got! :lol: 

Tyler


----------



## rucito

Here are


----------



## moose7802

Very nice. Looks like a nice piece of yellow stuff you got there. 

Tyler


----------



## Anonymous

There you go Tyler. A couple of weeks ago we were melting some powder and unfortunately the crucible degraded before we could pour hence the carbon at the bottom. We didn't intend to make a finger, but a finger is what we got!

Jon


----------



## moose7802

How much does that finger weigh? It looks like a pretty hefty piece of Au.

Tyler


----------



## Anonymous

Just under 5 oz mate


----------



## samuel-a

moose7802 said:


> Hi guys, I know that there is a lot more PM's being refined by members of this forum than is being posted for us to marvel at. I myself love looking at what people do so please post some pictures. I hope this thread gets flooded with them and yes I'm calling you guys out, let's see what you got! :lol:
> 
> Tyler



Not very shiny and flashy... but here's a snap shot from today, i was drying some Silver powder (that's about 9lb)


----------



## Pantherlikher

Well, gee... aint my pile pewnie compared to yours...
This is 2 straight days washing gold trimmed glassware. Was easy enough, just took forever it seemed. 
Aint collected gold powder a perdy grayish brown? It's still sitting in the holding glass waiting for the other AP powder. 
There is of course, the container by my mouse that's nice n shinny from all the freed flakes from fingers.... Wow, say that a few times.

B.S.


(Edited cause of fat finger syndrom hitting multiple keys at once.)


----------



## moose7802

Nice guys!! Can't wait to see the pic's you post of those powders once there melted. :lol: 

Tyler


----------



## steyr223

Hey pantherlikher 

Is that s fieldpiece meter the yellow thing?



Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Pantherlikher

steyr223 said:


> Hey pantherlikher
> 
> Is that s fieldpiece meter the yellow thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks steyr223 rob



Sadly, just a broken circuit test light.


----------



## moose7802

Here is some powder I just finished washing, about to melt as I don't dry before hand anymore. I transfer straight to the dish and slowly dry to avoid steam explosions. It's from a small batch of ceramics. 

Tyler


----------



## samuel-a

moose7802 said:


> Nice guys!! Can't wait to see the pic's you post of those powders once there melted. :lol:
> 
> Tyler



I'm afraid i will not get to melt this silver powder.
Being this batch was appx.15.2 lb of silver powder in total, it is actually not worth my while to take this powder from its current state of purity - abt. 985-99 all the way to 999. 
So it goes to the refinery.

btw, nicely done on the gold from the ceramics.


----------



## moose7802

Just melted this today as a toll refine.


----------



## jonn

That sure is pretty Moose !! :mrgreen: keep up the good work :lol:


----------



## ferrous

I love this forum I have a great new hobby thank you every one for all of the great information.

This was my first batch of fingers using ap


----------



## jonn

Good job ferrous, looks clean. :lol:


----------



## etack

This is from earler this year. I didn't get a pic after the melt but the job netted 6TOZ this is just 100g


----------



## moose7802

That's pretty cool, very nice color!!!

Tyler


----------



## necromancer

What are the disks in the second photo etack ?


----------



## etack

the disks where slip rings for HAWK radar systems. I had some sidewinder slip rings too and they were Au plate over silver. I think they had a Pd plating as a barrier as they tested (+) for Pd and it amounted to nothing.

Eric


----------



## necromancer

Very nice, I have never seen those before...

I still have some caps to send you, can you pm me your address & I will have them sent out next week.

Edit for missed word


----------



## etack

If you know any wind turbine companies the are used in them. Large ones really large :shock: :shock: .
Will do on the address.

Eric


----------



## moose7802

Just melted this little bar this morning. 14.75 grams


----------



## butcher

moose7802,
That looks as sweet as honey.


----------



## MGH

A little disappointing yield from just under 800 grams of mixed gold filled scrap. This button is 14.60 grams. This was just my second time working with gold filled. The first time I processed just 100 grams. I’m certainly learning that you need different tools and techniques just depending on batch size. With this batch I know in hindsight that I was trying to filter too much along the way instead of just pouring off solutions and letting them settle all together. So I had some gold held up in several different filter papers which I’m processing right now. I just did a first precipitation of that gold last night and it looks like I may have another gram or two there.

-Matt H


----------



## moose7802

That is a perfect looking button you have there!! Love the color and pipe! I personally would have probably broke that down into 200 gram batches, added 35% HNO3 until base metals are gone. Then combined the four batches together for the AR run. Just my opinion

Tyler


----------



## moose7802

Just melted this little bar last night 28.9 grams.


----------



## sharkhook

Some of the newer people may feel a bit out classed by the buttons, I know I am, somewhat. But, since I haven't made a button yet, I will try to give them some encouragement. I have about twice that saved in another jar, just haven't made a picture of it yet.
Can't wait to be able to make this stuff into a button, but I still need (to) clean it up, and get something to melt it in. 













Edit: corrected spelling


----------



## niteliteone

sharkhook said:


> Some of the newer people may feel a bit out classed by the buttons, I know I am, somewhat. But, since I haven't made a button yet, I will try to give them some encouragement. I have about twice that saved in another jar, just haven't made a picture of it yet.
> Can't wait to be able to make this stuff into a button, but I still need (to) clean it up, and get something to melt it in.


Looks to me like you have started where most members here started with their "first" ...
Granted my first button was a little larger than what you look to have, but I started with my wedding ring the day I filed for my divorce 8 years ago :lol:


----------



## moose7802

sharkhook said:


> Some of the newer people may feel a bit out classed by the buttons, I know I am, somewhat. But, since I haven't made a button yet, I will try to give them some encouragement. I have about twice that saved in another jar, just haven't made a picture of it yet.
> Can't wait to be able to make this stuff into a button, but I still need (to) clean it up, and get something to melt it in.



Don't ever feel discouraged by someone else's buttons, it's just motivation to keep learning and reading. The more you learn and practice the better one will get, and soon you will be melting even bigger buttons/bars. I too am still a newbie and have been doing this for 5 months now. I just keep reading and learning and practicing and getting better each time. I don't let someone's bigger button discourage me, it actually motivates me to want a bigger one. Just keep at it and soon your buttons might be the envy of the forum. 

Tyler


----------



## sharkhook

I am by no means discouraged, quite the opposite. The results I have had so far have been nothing but encouraging for me. With all the help from various members, all the great posts on the forum, and all the books linked with the forum, I am very encouraged to stay after it. Just takes a bit of study, and some effort.


----------



## Geo

i wish that there had been a resource as vast and as great as the GRF when i first began dabbling with electronic gold back in the early 90's. in the years that have followed, there has been a great many tons of material i have touched since then, i had no idea about refining whatsoever. ive recovered quite a bit but never refined until i came here. i was very proud of the little glass vials that my father had me put gold foils in. i had no idea that he was selling them at the prospectors meetings for $10 a vial until years later. at the time, gold was around $400 an ounce. a guess would be that i could fill a hundred vials with an ounce of foils. 

be watching for a post from me in the bar and grill. i think its about time for a forum guessing contest. i will have the material which will be guessed upon. i will have the prizes for BOTH correct answers. it will be in a week or so (because i have to get the prizes melted). oops, did i say that last part out loud? :lol: 

stay tuned.


----------



## moose7802

Just melted this beauty from a 7# batch of 486's as part of a toll refine. 25.9 grams there's a little borax on it that I will clean off with a hot sulfuric wash.


----------



## cnbarr

Your recovery yield is spot on, good work man!


----------



## moose7802

Thanks Chris I appreciate the kind words! 

Tyler


----------



## moose7802

And now this one from a 12.5# batch of mixed ceramic cpus as part of the same toll refine. 30.25 grams


----------



## CLR

I must say, Tyler has been totally transparent through the whole process. It has been a pleasure working with him.


----------



## sharkhook

I love that last picture! Reminds of a Palm Tree for the pipe.


----------



## moose7802

Just wanted to show off this little piece I melted tonight. The picture doesn't do it justice, you can see yourself in the mirror like finish of the little bar. 21.67 grams


----------



## samuel-a

Very nice Tyler

The 1st and 2nd pictures looks more like a painting than a photo...

One thing thoguh, it seems as if your mold is not hot enough, which creates this "wetting" effect where the molten gold freeze instantly on the walls like it is wetting it.

And here's a 1 TOz on both sides.


----------



## moose7802

You are correct Sam my mold was definitely not hot enough and it seems everytime I can not get it hot enough. It seems as though I can only get it hot enough to keep it from spitting or popping. I put the mold on a hot plate until I'm ready to pour then I set it next to my dish and play the flame back and forth. I have a secondary propane torch that I could use to heat the mold but it seems to degrade the mold when you put a direct flame on the mold for an extended period of time. 

Tyler


----------



## samuel-a

On the next trial, also try to pour the gold a bit hotter temp'.
Even for pure gold and silver, it is important to have a nice and uniform layer of soot (from propane or candle flame).
Next week i should have some gold to play with, i think i'll get the chance to have the casting on video.


----------



## artart47

Hi Friends!
I cast this last week ! Not that great of a photo. I'll be selling this pretty soon.
It's still my favorite part of mining/refining, watching the powder turning into a glowing ball in the melting dish!
artart47
edit to replace pictures.


----------



## Harold_V

A fuzzy photo for sure, but that doesn't mask the color and depth of the pipe. 

Well done, Art.

Harold


----------



## artart47

Hi from frustrated artart47!
I've spent over an hour trying to remove the fuzzy picture in my post and replace it with two clear ones. Sorry! but I keep getting little pics of the same one and the other none won't co-operate. I don't want to push any delete button for fear of my whole GRF vanishing or something. Is the second file posted but not visible or something?
I case I never mentioned it, I have no idea how to operate on of these ****** computers! I'm great at wrecking them though!
artart47


----------



## Smack

The new picture is fine Art, looks much better.


----------



## heliman4141

This is my first batch melted to buttons.
I re-refined it 2 times and its from a mixture of pins, fingers, & plated parts. At the time I only had propane so It was quite a task to melt it in the crucible in Winter temps outside. Now that ive purchased a Oxy/Acl micro jewelers torch & tanks next batches should present no time issues far as melting goes. This 10 grams took almost an hr. to melt......LOL. 
Dave


----------



## Geo

A small karat refine that i did over the weekend.


----------



## artart47

Hi all !
Nice bar Geo! Just curious! From wence cameth the gold?

Heliman. Get a piece of the insulation they use on the ductwork for restaurant exhaust hoods. lay it flat, set your melting dish in the middle, then push the insulation up around the melting dish. I have melted two ounces of gold powder with a map-gas torch in no time. I used one of Lasersteve's three in dishes.
Hope this helps!
artart47.


----------



## Geo

It was 47g of karat scrap. Broken chains and bent rings. Some didn't have a hallmark but it all tested 10K or better.


----------



## justinhcase

I just thought I would do a before and after photo for you.
Before I found this forum and then after I was on it for two weeks.
Thanks chaps it is a great improvement.


----------



## pinman

I have that same money clip.


----------



## heliman4141

artart47 said:


> Hi all !
> Nice bar Geo! Just curious! From wence cameth the gold?
> 
> Heliman. Get a piece of the insulation they use on the ductwork for restaurant exhaust hoods. lay it flat, set your melting dish in the middle, then push the insulation up around the melting dish. I have melted two ounces of gold powder with a map-gas torch in no time. I used one of Lasersteve's three in dishes.
> Hope this helps!
> artart47.



Hi artart74,
I did pick up some ceramic wool insulation that is used for lining a gas furnace. I only placed it under the crucible tho. Did not consider making a tunnel from it, makes sense.
I recently picked up a regular Oxy/Acl torch setup so melting is no longer an issue. I like having the Oxy mix in it, makes the flame so much hotter. My first setup did not allow use of checkvalves or flashbacks. Pretty scary really. That setup ran on propane & Oxy, tho had ran out of Oxy since the oxy tanks are only 1.5 ounces and expensive. So I was attempting to melt with just the small propane flame. The safety thing was really bothering me with my old setup tho when the Oxy was in use, ive read bad storys of flashbacks etc.. & the propane heating during Winter is over with, I won't be melting anything till its at least 50 outside anymore, just too cold for my ol body! I do Plumbing so Ill save my propane tanks for work now. Thanks for the input tho, I may use the wool for another purpose.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous

A button we made today from some ceramic processors we processed this afternoon. 

It's raw and un-pickled just as it came out of the dish.


----------



## moose7802

Nice button John

Tyler


----------



## jonn

This isn't your typical button, but yellow nonetheless. . 8)


----------



## silversaddle1

Someday, someday I will have a button too!


----------



## nickvc

silversaddle1 said:


> Someday, someday I will have a button too!





Should be about 1/2 ounce with that :roll: :lol:


----------



## jonn

That's an excellent looking stockpile you've got there silversaddle . :mrgreen: Should be at least 1/2 Oz right nick? Maybe just a bit more. 
The pharaoh weighs in at a whopping 2.8 grams, yes that's right, grams! Just wanted to post the beautiful detail of the 
Round. Its on ebay by the way if ya'll are interested. 24k pharaoh.


----------



## FujiGoldOne

Yes,someday in the future


----------



## jonn

Very nice Fuji.


----------



## machiavelli976

Some of my latest findings. The platter below everything is huge and weights 1540 grams (0.800 silver). It was a lucky catch for only 3 US dollars .
The link purse is ten troy ounces and seems to be very old . There is gold in the recipe of that silver. Not sure if to extract it or not.

Three of my 25 grams buttons and a 22 kt big one (next candidate for nitric consumption).


----------



## jonn

Great looking stuff machiavelli, nice find!


----------



## Anonymous

machiavelli976 said:


> Some of my latest findings. The platter below everything is huge and weights 1540 grams (0.800 silver).* It was a lucky catch for only 3 US dollars .*



You chose your forum name very well didn't you? 8) 8)


----------



## machiavelli976

spaceships said:


> You chose your forum name very well didn't you? 8) 8)



No , I didn't . Someone else did that when I was two years old. For the forum , just the number was picked at random. Besides , I wasn't even sure the thing was solid silver. The item was black and dirty and the hallmark was impossible to be seen.
But for the equivalent of 3 usd worthed to be taken even if it was alpaca or silver plated brass. That was in my mind when I've bought it. Sometimes is just a matter of luck.


----------



## machiavelli976

jonn said:


> Great looking stuff machiavelli, nice find!



Yep , it is , everything except the vanity bag and the gems , have been collected only at Sunday morning scap yard . It's a hard life in my place of living , so these are some kind of redemption.


----------



## necromancer

machiavelli976 said:


> Some of my latest findings. The platter below everything is huge and weights 1540 grams (0.800 silver). It was a lucky catch for only 3 US dollars .
> The link purse is ten troy ounces and seems to be very old . There is gold in the recipe of that silver. Not sure if to extract it or not.
> 
> Three of my 25 grams buttons and a 22 kt big one (next candidate for nitric consumption).



the chain link purse is from somewhere in the 1920's if it if in good usable shape i would have it appraised as a "purse"
hate to see that in nitric.


----------



## skunk

Hi all I am new to here and new to gold refining. Here is my first test from 100 ram sticks and gave me 0.8g from the fingers I still have to do the IC chips but I will do them when I have enough of them. I know its not a lot but something is better than nothing and it was only a test. Anyway hi all have fun and take it easy.


----------



## mls26cwru

skunk said:


> Hi all I am new to here and new to gold refining. Here is my first test from 100 ram sticks and gave me 0.8g from the fingers I still have to do the IC chips but I will do them when I have enough of them. I know its not a lot but something is better than nothing and it was only a test. Anyway hi all have fun and take it easy.



looks like a good start to me!!!


----------



## Anonymous

Looks like a great start Skunk! Many congratulations. Lovely when you get that first button isn't it?

Jon


----------



## machiavelli976

Nice shine and great focus , skunk !

Damn , I need to scrap something soon . But not the beauty below.


----------



## skunk

Hi and thanks I am just waiting till tomorrow and I should have another button abit bigger I hope but we shall see. Its a shame some of the chemicals are so hard if not impossible to get hold of in the uk as I would like to try silver and other PMs. But if you get fed up of that LOW grade Pentium cpu's and board I wouldn't mind having a go at getting the gold out of that lol


----------



## Barren Realms 007

I would put that card and the CPU's on fleabay as a set.


----------



## machiavelli976

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I would put that card and the CPU's on fleabay as a set.



I think I'm gonna nail it on the wall until it will become boring. Than I shall see what should I do with that . Another 200+ mixed ceramic CPU's are waiting for a little bath but I'm running out of time more and more every day. Maybe the God of the CPU's want to see them on Ebay.


----------



## bklopsy123

I have tried everything to upload pictures of some nice buttons to no prevail. The URL buffer keeps spinning and spinning and spinning. One time it did show the GRF connected so I submitted my post. When I went to view it, it was not posted. I have tried three different times with no luck. This time I am trying without any pictures


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Take a look through my Attaching Images or Files, Working with Attachments post. I don't know if it will help in your particular case, but it's worth a look. If your files are large, it can cause problems. If nothing there helps, give me some more information and I'll try to help. File size, format, what kind of internet connection you have, what kind of device(s) you're using, etc.

Dave


----------



## MarcoP

bklopsy123 said:


> I have tried everything to upload pictures of some nice buttons to no prevail. The *URL buffer keeps spinning* and spinning and spinning. One time it did show the GRF *connected* so I submitted my post. When I went to view it, it was not posted. I have tried three different times with no luck. This time I am trying without any pictures


If that happens is probably due a very bad uplink, your connection has stability issues on TCP connection or a combination of both try speedtest.net to check your upload speed, if very low (say less then 50KiB/s) that could be the cause. Also try to upload a picture with different browser.

It could also have been a temporary problem on your side or with GRF's server.


----------



## heliman4141

machiavelli976 said:


> Nice shine and great focus , skunk !
> 
> Damn , I need to scrap something soon . But not the beauty below.




Ive been searching high & low for just one stinking PP in this life but so far no luck in any of the PCs ive ran across, id hang that sucker on my wall IF it was in my hands! LOL. 8)


----------



## heliman4141

skunk said:


> Hi all I am new to here and new to gold refining. Here is my first test from 100 ram sticks and gave me 0.8g from the fingers I still have to do the IC chips but I will do them when I have enough of them. I know its not a lot but something is better than nothing and it was only a test. Anyway hi all have fun and take it easy.




That is a really nice first button there. Great job. My first ones not so pure.
Im saving IC & memory chips also now have a bit over 1 lb so far. How many lbs or kgs do you plan to save up before you proceed? I was thinking no less then 5lbs min. to be worth the effort.

Dave


----------



## heliman4141

FujiGoldOne said:


> Yes,someday in the future



Your clean organization of your ES reminds me of my garage, 
Except mine is 5 gallon buckets full of copper, Alu, brass, lead, SS, nickel, & yes.................ES. Im really hoping non precious metals will spike again, I have well over 300lbs. of copper alone.
Been doing pre 82 pennys for yrs. now & am hoping the US will drop that as currency also like Canada did. The guy at the recycle shop would have a field day with all my copper pennys without a copper discriminator on hand. Im going to keep collecting them till I die or the penny goes under, somebody is going to need a BIG HD dolly when I die if it ends up that way. LOL....

Poor mans Gold. 8)


----------



## bklopsy123

Thanks Dave and MarcoP


----------



## Anonymous

That looks very nice indeed. 8) 8)


----------



## bklopsy123

Thanks spaceships. I decided to start a new tread. I added additional pics as well: called "my latest buttons."


----------



## machiavelli976

Stunning buttons . Every more word is useless .


----------



## bklopsy123

Thank you


----------



## skunk

That is a really nice first button there. Great job. My first ones not so pure.
Im saving IC & memory chips also now have a bit over 1 lb so far. How many lbs or kgs do you plan to save up before you proceed? I was thinking no less then 5lbs min. to be worth the effort.

Dave[/quote]

Thanks dave and everyone, here is my 2nd test abit bigger but not as big as them fantastic buttons above.. I was thinking I would save up about 10kg of IC chips before running the test on them.. or do you think that is to much to start with? I have about 3 to4 kg of them now from ram sticks.

Kyle


----------



## Barren Realms 007

skunk said:


> That is a really nice first button there. Great job. My first ones not so pure.
> Im saving IC & memory chips also now have a bit over 1 lb so far. How many lbs or kgs do you plan to save up before you proceed? I was thinking no less then 5lbs min. to be worth the effort.
> 
> Dave



Thanks dave and everyone, here is my 2nd test abit bigger but not as big as them fantastic buttons above.. I was thinking I would save up about 10kg of IC chips before running the test on them.. or do you think that is to much to start with? I have about 3 to4 kg of them now from ram sticks.

Kyle[/quote]


Do a small lot so you will learn what you are working with and what to look for during the process. Use it a learning test batch then work your way up to a larger lot.


----------



## skunk

Thanks barren for your advice but am I right in thinking you get aprox 1g out of 1kg ram ICs or so? If thats right the test batch need to be min 1kg? So I have more of a chance at seeing a result just in case something dont go to plan. If so I might start getting the IC chips on the go


----------



## heliman4141

Barren has a very good point,
I was thinking along the same lines down the rd.
Every different process used here to recover verses refine a PM is vastly different. Having to roast & incinerate, then crush & sift & wash & pan,....... is a chore & will test ones patience considering the Gold will be so tiny & delicate & in minimual amounts on wires. You might do a small batch & then decide its not your fortay, or you don't have the time but as he said a small batch will answer all this & more. For me its all coming down to how much can I accumulate in a certain amount of effort & time otherwise its not worth it. So far its coming painfully slow. And a gram per lb of chips is on the high side unless they are hi end chips like say northbridge & video chips etc......
I will say your point is a good one, too small a test will reveal nothing probably so probably id start on a batch of high end flats & chipsets first once you fully understand all the processes.

Dave


----------



## GotTheBug

Nothing worth a picture as of late but I am "dropping some chocolate" as we speak.


----------



## skunk

heliman4141 said:


> Barren has a very good point,
> I was thinking along the same lines down the rd.
> Every different process used here to recover verses refine a PM is vastly different. Having to roast & incinerate, then crush & sift & wash & pan,....... is a chore & will test ones patience considering the Gold will be so tiny & delicate & in minimual amounts on wires. You might do a small batch & then decide its not your fortay, or you don't have the time but as he said a small batch will answer all this & more. For me its all coming down to how much can I accumulate in a certain amount of effort & time otherwise its not worth it. So far its coming painfully slow. And a gram per lb of chips is on the high side unless they are hi end chips like say northbridge & video chips etc......
> I will say your point is a good one, too small a test will reveal nothing probably so probably id start on a batch of high end flats & chipsets first once you fully understand all the processes.
> 
> Dave




Point taken I will do about a kg and see what happens... by the way dave I said about 1g gold to 1kg or 2.2lbs but if i am wrong and I could very well be I suppose the proof is in the pudding and I shall see. keep up the good work

Kyle


----------



## g_axelsson

I finally made a button I'm happy with... the way from electronic scrap to button could have been more effective though and I suffered quite a loss on the way.

Last summer I ran a couple of small batches, recovering gold as powder and stored it in a small bottle. Totally about 10 grams of gold. Then a morning when I was late and stressed I would bring that bottle with me and some other gold scrap to show what I was doing in my workshop. When I got out of my apartment and came to the stairs I dropped the bottle, it hit the stairs, spraying gold all over the place after shattering, including my pants that had a brown gold powder streak across the leg.
There was not much that I could do about it, I grabbed a plastic bucket and some paper towels and started to clean the stairs (over two floors as it was openings between the steps).
The plastic bucket with all paper and glass shards has been sitting and staring at me for all winter but finally a week ago I incinerated the content, cleaned the ash with HCl and then leached the remainders (mostly pieces of glass) with AR, adding a few drops sulfuric acid, denoxing, filtering... and I got a lovely drop with a clear and colorless liquid above the gold. The gold was cleaned with HCl and water before drying.

The powder went into a melting dish that already had a bit too much borax and I brought out my new gas welder. The powder melted beautifully but I realized I need some new welders goggles because the automatic ones I borrowed from work became too dark and I could hardly see anything except the flame.

Anyhow, the gold melted into a small button, it started to freeze and formed a beautiful pipe which glowed bright orange in the darkness before finally solidifying. I picked the button up before the borax got too hard and dropped it into water for cooling down. What I had was a nice little button with the bottom covered by crystal clear borax.



There are some more gold stuck in the borax, but I'll get that next time. (The black is soot from the acetylene flame.) I also need better tongs for the melting dish. This button is so extremely soft that I made an indention with my finger nail without effort. And it's really hard to take a decent photo of the button, I have to dig out a real camera and not only using my phone.



The weight? 4.5 grams, I lost about half of my gold in the stairs, in the cracks in the floor and on my pants... I made the call that new pants was more expensive than the gold on them.
The gold loss is bitter but mostly I miss my small 25 ml Erlenmeyer flask with a ground stop cork.



... but I'm finally happy about the quality on my button. 8) 

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma

Congratulations to this beautiful button! Sorry to hear that you lost that much gold. I feel with you, since something equal with dry powder happened to me once, but it has only been 2g, spread on large white tiles and I got probably almost all of it with some wet paper towels. The broken glass and the towels are still waiting for processing.


----------



## butcher

Pretty pictures, sorry for the lost gold, but great job on saving the gold in that pretty button.
We can cry about the spilled milk, or be glad that we have some milk left to drink.
That recovered gold is something to be happy about.


----------



## g_axelsson

Thanks!

Yeah, the loss of gold felt bad for a while, now I'm just happy for the result I got. No time to feel bad about the past, time to look forward, my bigger 50g button have disappeared together with 150g of cemented silver and soon the resulting cornflakes will meet my nitric acid... :mrgreen: 

On a separate note, my milk went sour today and I got lumps in my morning tea... :lol: 

Göran


----------



## silversaddle1

I have discovered why Border Collie's are so smart!


----------



## Barren Realms 007

silversaddle1 said:


> I have discovered why Border Collie's are so smart!



Is that soldered in or does it fit into a socket?


----------



## silversaddle1

Barren Realms 007 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have discovered why Border Collie's are so smart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that soldered in or does it fit into a socket?
Click to expand...


I don't know. I'm afraid if I pull it out, I might have to reinstall all the software!


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Looks like it's socketed. I think I'm seeing a bit of chip creep on the right where it's lifting. Better mash it back down before it loses contact. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007

silversaddle1 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have discovered why Border Collie's are so smart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that soldered in or does it fit into a socket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. I'm afraid if I pull it out, I might have to reinstall all the software!
Click to expand...


Be careful if you try to reinstall the software you might have some corruption on the hard drive with the age of it. 8)


----------



## Geo

That system is obsolete and no more updates will be provided. You will have to download updates from a third person provider from cnet. With a 99.99% approval rating, it is probably your best bet. The only negative review came from @CUJO. Even though it hasn't been established that the problem was a software issue, a settlement was issued to @CUJO "et al" in an undisclosed amount.


----------



## dannlee

Spilled powder?

A coffee filter placed between wand extension tubes, or at the flex-hose where it fixes to extension tubes - and power on vacuum cleaner and use it like you were picking up water, keeping gaps between floor/concrete/stairs small...

After three or five or so minutes you'll want to change filters as the pores get clogged up - hold wand straight up and power off vacuum and gently retrieve filter & replace.

And I have done this by flashlight at midnight.


----------



## g_axelsson

That's a good idea, dannlee, I hope I never get the opportunity to test it. 8) 

Göran


----------



## jason_recliner

Pretty button Göran.
I also lost powder to a spill, though a fraction of your loss. Mine was leaving the precipitate outside for a possum to spread all over the rear deck.

I found sticky tape was able to collect everything still visible (and not in the soil 3m below), then I soaked the tape in PMAR. I used masking tape, but non-porous duct or packing tape might have been the better choice.

Silversaddle, check this out, it came across my facebook last week.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/this-dog-is-really-good-at-balancing-food-on-his-head


----------



## goldsilverpro

About 4 years ago, 2 of us had 5 or 6 oz of precipitated gold (plus about a liter of hot solution) in a 4l beaker sitting in a CW dish on the hotplate. My helper picked up the beaker to transfer the contents to the filter about 3' away. About half way to the filter, we heard a pop and the bottom of the beaker completely fell off, dumping everything onto the rough wooden floor. After cleanup, we lost about an oz of gold that was hung up in the wood. I'm thinking the guy had noticed a tiny hairline crack near the bottom of the beaker earlier on, but hadn't said anything. 

Learned:
Inspect the beakers (myself) more thoroughly before putting values in them.

In the dark ages, most refiners (except the very large ones) used 5 gallon Pyrex battery jars for dissolving gold in AR. The bottom of these was very uneven and the glass thickness varied from about 3/16" to 3'8". Heat was required but, to help avoid breakage, it was kept low and the temperature was built up slowly over a period of time - most people used titanium steam tables for heating. Even with the best precautions, these jars often broke and the bottom would fall off. Over a period of about 4 or 5 years, I witnessed at least 100 of these breaking. Always a huge mess. One place I worked tired of this and found a glass blower that made up about 30, 3 gallon jars, with very uniform bottoms, out of Pyrex type glass. These could be heated quickly and I don't remember any breaking under any circumstances.


----------



## Anonymous

I guess we'd have to put the whole unit in AR to see what PM's are contained in it Silversaddle :shock: :shock: 8) 8)


----------



## solar_plasma

spaceships said:


> I guess we'd have to put the whole unit in AR to see what PM's are contained in it Silversaddle :shock: :shock: 8) 8)



Must be a kind of BORG. Did it say something like "Resistance is futile"? Has to be incinerated properly....lots of organics! :mrgreen:


----------



## MarcoP

We should have a "Mishaps" thread. In most, if not all, stories I've read so far cold blood must prevail, knowledge is implied. I think learning from our and other's mistakes is healthy he he.


----------



## Palladium

Either the fellow is happy for his freedom or we just got spammed in a way i don't think i've ever seen before. :twisted:


----------



## g_axelsson

Yes, a spammer. Stayed on the forum for twelve minutes, making three posts to the same site. I bet he's going to change the content or the links on either this or the other site after a while.

Btw, it was an Indian spammer, quite a lot spams are coming from India these days.

Göran


----------



## Anonymous

Kitteh will not let me haz my gold.......


----------



## Barren Realms 007

spaceships said:


> Kitteh will not let me haz my gold.......



That cat would be going through what lives he has left. :twisted:


----------



## nickvc

Barren Realms 007 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh will not let me haz my gold.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat would be going through what lives he has left. :twisted:
Click to expand...



You kidding Jons life would cease to exist if the cat got hurt, his good lady would rip him to shreds if that poor unloved and I'll treated cat got hurt :shock:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

nickvc said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh will not let me haz my gold.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat would be going through what lives he has left. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You kidding Jons life would cease to exist if the cat got hurt, his good lady would rip him to shreds if that poor unloved and I'll treated cat got hurt :shock:
Click to expand...


I think I will refrain from further comment about the cat for fear of being banned from the forum. :lol: 

Jon mine is fatter than yours.. He dosn't walk he waddles. 8)


----------



## machiavelli976

My white fluffy borg , Spica. She looks like she have lost an IR-cut filter of her right sensor.


----------



## nickvc

And I bet it isn't spoilt :shock:


----------



## Anonymous

nickvc said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh will not let me haz my gold.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat would be going through what lives he has left. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You kidding Jons life would cease to exist if the cat got hurt, his good lady would rip him to shreds if that poor unloved and I'll treated cat got hurt :shock:
Click to expand...


Not strictly true. It got caught with a live bunny in it's mouth tonight and she went for him with a poker.....

I seem to have a hard time convincing Julie that cats.... just... do.... this.....


----------



## Barren Realms 007

spaceships said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh will not let me haz my gold.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat would be going through what lives he has left. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You kidding Jons life would cease to exist if the cat got hurt, his good lady would rip him to shreds if that poor unloved and I'll treated cat got hurt :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not strictly true. It got caught with a live bunny in it's mouth tonight and she went for him with a poker.....
> 
> I seem to have a hard time convincing Julie that cats.... just... do.... this.....
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO.. Maybe you just need to feed the cat more.


----------



## sugianto

Already sold, first melting bar! :lol:


----------



## sugianto

First melt bar!
95.5 gram.


----------



## Smack

Nice....That's lying pretty flat and thin for gold. What kind of mold was used?


----------



## Research135

It looks like a poorly goldplated surface. I might be wrong.


----------

